# ancient dwarven damascus



## hellize (Aug 28, 2019)

An ancient dwarven war knife, freshly forged, paradoxically 

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## GeneH (Aug 29, 2019)

I only see red “x” ... 8/30 addendum - on the KKF iPhone app. Sorry. LOOKS GOOD on my desktop PC


----------



## hellize (Aug 30, 2019)

GeneH said:


> I only see red “x” ...


seems fine to me


----------



## GeneH (Aug 30, 2019)

That's an amazingly beautiful knife and sheath combo.


----------



## hellize (Aug 30, 2019)

GeneH said:


> That's an amazingly beautiful knife and sheath combo.


Thank you!  I am glad that it became finally visible and that you like it!


----------

